# Sunday Herald: How the golf ball is killing augusta



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Really interesting article in the SundayHerald today:



> JACK Nicklaus will not be playing at Augusta National this year, but the Golden Bear’s shadow hovers over the tournament he won six times. The US Masters course will be longer than ever this year and Nicklaus, like Arnold Palmer, doesn’t approve.
> 
> Nor are 90% of the field for the 70th edition of the tournament likely to be in favour either . It’s not just grumpy old men who are raising their eyebrows at the 240-yard par-3 fourth, or the 505-yard par 4 11th holes.
> 
> ...


Full article here

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2006)

To me, it just sounds like someone wants attention, or someone is trying to find an excuse and bask in the glow of publicity...

Many other players aren't making the same move as him. So then that means, either they are dumb, or he is. And in my opinion, if you've only got one rebelling, it's usually his own undoing...

It isn't a big deal, and I agree with what Augusta's management is doing. They need to make change, and they need to customize it to fit some of the other players. Otherwise, why keep it stagnant and boring?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Bryan said:


> To me, it just sounds like someone wants attention, or someone is trying to find an excuse and bask in the glow of publicity...


Sadle enough, you may be right. Far too often people will do anything they can, just so they can get a little publicity and see their name in the paper, whether or not what they are doing has any value. 



> Many other players aren't making the same move as him. So then that means, either they are dumb, or he is. And in my opinion, if you've only got one rebelling, it's usually his own undoing...


That's a good point, in that the majority is _usually_ right. You can't automatically say the majority is right. After all, they used to think the world was flat 



> It isn't a big deal, and I agree with what Augusta's management is doing. They need to make change, and they need to customize it to fit some of the other players. Otherwise, why keep it stagnant and boring?


Agreed


----------

